# I'm an independent who hates Clinton



## tycho1572 (Sep 2, 2016)

She is easily the most corrupt and vile polotician we've ever had. 

Can I post now?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 2, 2016)

She is neither vile or corrupt!  And of course you can post now!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 2, 2016)

I hope the mods forgive me for believing she really is that bad.


----------



## Grandma (Sep 2, 2016)

Shouldn't have used the word "vile." 

Please don't lie and say you're an independent.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 2, 2016)

Grandma said:


> Shouldn't have used the word "vile."
> 
> Please don't lie and say you're an independent.





Grandma said:


> Shouldn't have used the word "vile."



Why not?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 2, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> She is easily the most corrupt and vile polotician we've ever had.
> 
> Can I post now?


I think most of the Trump voters fall into that category.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 2, 2016)

Grandma said:


> Shouldn't have used the word "vile."
> 
> Please don't lie and say you're an independent.



I am an independent, and I always strive to be totally honest with what I believe.

I know the word 'vile' might seem a bit harsh, but it's how I feel about her.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 2, 2016)

Welcome aboard.  She may be vile, and so is Trump.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 2, 2016)

Trump is a shrewd businessman who has made questionable decisions. 

Hillary is a career polotician who has long history of being corrupt polotician.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 2, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> She is easily the most corrupt and vile polotician we've ever had.
> 
> Can I post now?


You can post tomorrow.

Do you have a green card?

Passport?

Birth certificate?

You don't really hate Hillary. 

Our resident associates will declare that she is as pure as the driven snow. 

They will defend her vociferously.

She has been coronated. 

Oh. And welcome.

To the machine.


----------



## rdean (Sep 2, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> She is easily the most corrupt and vile polotician we've ever had.
> 
> Can I post now?


Why?  I was just watching a story about all the right wing conspiracies against Mrs. Clinton.  
Here is a list of the conspiracies going back 30 years.  Notice she has never been charged nor convicted of anything.

Here come the crazy Clinton conspiracies of the 1990s


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 2, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> I hope the mods forgive me for believing she really is that bad.





tycho1572 said:


> Trump is a shrewd businessman who has made questionable decisions.
> 
> Hillary is a career polotician who has long history of being corrupt polotician.


They are both in it for themselves.

And yes.

Hillary is corrupt.


----------



## rdean (Sep 2, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the mods forgive me for believing she really is that bad.
> ...


Not if you go by the millions who have been helped by the Clinton Foundation or from her political career.  Ask the millions of children she helped get healthcare.  Or the first responders Republicans blocked care for for 10 years.  No one in her family ever took any salary from the Clinton Foundation.  She is the most investigated woman in history.  For someone so corrupt, she must be really, really good at hiding her corruption.

Now if you're interested, look into the Trump foundation.

USA TODAY exclusive: Hundreds allege Donald Trump doesn’t pay his bills

From Fox news:

Dozens of lawsuits accuse Trump of not paying his bills, reports claim | Fox News

Trump's modeling agency allegedly profited by hiring illegal immigrants

Trump Hired Polish Illegal Immigrants to Build Trump Tower

Here's the Deal With the Polish-Worker Lawsuit Against Trump That Rubio Keeps Mentioning
Florida AG asked Trump for donation before nixing fraud case


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 2, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> She is easily the most corrupt and vile polotician we've ever had.
> 
> Can I post now?



As the Windy City Libtards used to say... Post early... Post often... Well actually it was Vote early... Vote often... but because you are an Independent we can be flexible...


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 2, 2016)

rdean said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Don't throw your Trump bullshit at me. I'm not a Trump supporter.

And yes. Clinton is an untrustworthy lying hypocrite.

This is not the thread for it.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 2, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> She is easily the most corrupt and vile polotician we've ever had.
> 
> Can I post now?


No, pay the entrance fee first...


----------



## rdean (Sep 2, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > She is easily the most corrupt and vile polotician we've ever had.
> ...


And yet, in the last couple of elections, those charged with felonies have been Republicans.

Voter Fraud Is Real, And It’s All Republicans


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 2, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> Trump is a shrewd businessman who has made questionable decisions.
> 
> Hillary is a career polotician who has long history of being corrupt polotician.


How long?


----------



## rdean (Sep 2, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...


Trump bullshit?  Those are actual links to real stories.

And you can't just call someone a name without backing it up with something.  Otherwise, someone might call you a lying sack of shit.  And you don't want that, do you?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 2, 2016)

rdean said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


You just don't get it.

You compare rotten fruit with rotten fruit.

Either way it still isn't edible.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 2, 2016)

rdean said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


I care as much about your link to Trump as much as I care about a link to Hillary.

They are both in it for themselves.

Don't ask me to defend either one.

Save your defense for Hillary for someone who cares.

All politicians are or will be corrupt.

Yes. Your Trump bullshit, as well as Hillary's.

I'm here to amuse myself while you defend the indefensible.


----------



## J&K (Sep 2, 2016)

Libertarian is big portion this election. At Least they are 10 or upod 20 % chanches for Johnson.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 2, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> I hope the mods forgive me for believing she really is that bad.



Who cares what the mods say.

They suck anyway.

You can think and say whatever you like about Hillary or Trump.

Both are liars.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 2, 2016)

rdean said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Yoiu would know...people call you that all the time.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 2, 2016)

rdean said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Incredible that you post this as support for your garbage assertions.

Has anyone informed you that nobody thinks you are worth the oxygen you breath ?

This article is about one person......


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 2, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> Trump is a shrewd businessman who has made questionable decisions.
> 
> Hillary is a career polotician who has long history of being corrupt polotician.



Her own people say she is prone to hold information rather than be transparent.  

She is a liar and a fraud.

Trump is no better.


----------



## J&K (Sep 2, 2016)

I think Hillary is great but men's Trump and Johnson race just this early september and off course I will new Democrat in the race in 2020. Hillary is not best candidate. Well. She a woman with Stein.

For a moment. Who are with my two pieces but I will know 4 more. Anything. Not sure with Warren and Heinrich only twice of six posential Democrat and Democrat will chooses two in Democrat prime.

This I wonders if United States choose Republican or Libertarian.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Welcome aboard.  She may be vile, and so is Trump.


tycho, meet our most vile poster.


----------



## J&K (Sep 2, 2016)

Independent are old Party last times since 120 years back.


----------



## J&K (Sep 2, 2016)

Two of six Democrat gets elect in prime campaign for Democrat if Hillary lose her rally this election. In the 2020 strong begin new decennium. I think Trump are stronger in Military branches than Hillary even Trump take a joke about Army veterans last summer in inteview. No so cool for Trump.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 3, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> She is easily the most corrupt and vile polotician we've ever had.
> 
> Can I post now?



Yea you passed! LOL


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 3, 2016)

rdean said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Hey moron.. this is a welcome thread.. Stop politicizing it..


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 4, 2016)

I'd like to thank everyone for the warm welcome. While we might have a few differences in opinions, it's nice to know we're able to say what we think.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 4, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> I hope the mods forgive me for believing she really is that bad.


The Liberal Progressive mods won't forgive you and the sweet, loving conservative mods will wonder why you didn't call her the lying, thieving, murderous, trailer trash tramp she really is.
BTW, welcome to the Twilight Zone.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't have used the word "vile."
> ...



Welcome.  I'm a centrist and I feel the same.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 4, 2016)

tycho1572 said:


> She is easily the most corrupt and vile polotician we've ever had.
> 
> Can I post now?




As rdean has shown so very clearly, welcome to the land of partisan hacks.

 There are a few of us here and there who aren't, but we are an endangered species here.


----------



## J&K (Sep 5, 2016)

I am a Centrist me to. Living in Europe.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

J&K said:


> I am a Centrist me to. Living in Europe.



Changed your name again?  How is anyone supposed to know who you are when you change your name every couple of months?  Why not just post under your real first name and leave it at that?


----------



## J&K (Sep 5, 2016)

I have first name here and that's banned for all time since May. 2000+ post statistics.


----------

